# Disneyland - great for FAs/FFAs - who knew?



## ImSoDead (Jun 27, 2011)

Just got back from Disneyland and wow! I was shocked at the number of BBWs, SSBBW, and BHMs there. Shapes and sizes for all types of admirers! Coincidence or maybe something else? But at any rate a real buffet for the eyes of FAs and FFAs.

Ironically, it appears that most of the rides are not size-friendly. I was angry and disappointed to see a SSBBW try to get into one of the cars (autotrack or something) and give up after standing in line for 40 mins. And I just barely fit in the Winnie the Pooh ride even though I'm "only" 250.

If I could wish upon a star, I'd wish that Disney would better accomodate people of size. After all, we're probably about half of the attendees!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 27, 2011)

Surprise! Where there's more people there will be more fat people. Who would've thought?

And Disney is actually working on making some of their rides more accomodating to larger people- not supersized, perhaps, but in line with the expanding average.


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep, I used to live (and at one time worked) about a mile from Universal Studios in FL. I don't fit in any of the rides anymore and just don't go even though I've usually kept annual passes to all the local parks. Oh well, sad panda will be sad.


----------



## None (Jun 27, 2011)

(SS)BBWs love Mickey Mouse.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 27, 2011)

We hit Universal when we were in FL for the Dims bash and I was really surprised at the amount of stuff we fit in. We did mostly motion/movie type attractions, no rollercoasters, but still - we were able to do quite a bit. And a few we did right on our scooters - which was excellent (and front row!). 

So three fatties in a scooter parade, and two hot and tired FAs hoofing around all day in the heat. 


One of the FAs with us is an employee, so it was pretty much front of the line and secret hallways all day. It was great!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, I think BlackJack's assessment of the reasons behind the phenomenon of fat people at Disneyland are spot-on.

I recently went to Disneyland and they have lots of rides that are fat friendly. I'm a BBW and was able to ride everything I tried. My cousin who is a SSBBW was able to ride a lot of things too (they have several boat rides that don't have any belts or lap bars or anything). The one thing she mentioned was that it can be a bit difficult to climb in and out of the boats - but there are hand rails, and she was able to pull herself up with those. But fitting in most rides was really not a problem.

She is probably 200 pounds more than you, and rode the Winnie the Pooh ride. We asked the woman who was guiding people into the little beehive cars which part of the car my cousin should ride in, and she said the front would have the most room, and that lap bars don't actually have to go down at all. 

That ride worker, and the workers who helped with the seating on several of the rides we went on, were also quite fat. It made me wonder whether it was an intentional decision by Disneyland in order to help fat people feel comfortable if they have seating needs or questions or problems.


----------



## ImSoDead (Jul 1, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I recently went to Disneyland and they have lots of rides that are fat friendly. I'm a BBW and was able to ride everything I tried. My cousin who is a SSBBW was able to ride a lot of things too (they have several boat rides that don't have any belts or lap bars or anything). The one thing she mentioned was that it can be a bit difficult to climb in and out of the boats - but there are hand rails, and she was able to pull herself up with those. But fitting in most rides was really not a problem.
> 
> She is probably 200 pounds more than you, and rode the Winnie the Pooh ride. We asked the woman who was guiding people into the little beehive cars which part of the car my cousin should ride in, and she said the front would have the most room, and that lap bars don't actually have to go down at all.
> 
> That ride worker, and the workers who helped with the seating on several of the rides we went on, were also quite fat. It made me wonder whether it was an intentional decision by Disneyland in order to help fat people feel comfortable if they have seating needs or questions or problems.



I also sat in the front and the lap bar came down on me, quite uncomfortably. Perhaps it was the luck of the draw. Oh well.


----------



## ImSoDead (Jul 1, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Surprise! Where there's more people there will be more fat people. Who would've thought?



@Blackjack, what possible contribution to this discussion is your snarky attempt to invalidate my experience? Please tell me. I'd really like to know. And while your at it, please explain to me how your ignorant comment is supposed to inspire to me share more personal experiences with the FA/FFA community? And in your presumed wisdom, would you mind explaining to the readers of this board, how it is that you know for a fact that what I observed last week was typical for large crowds and not something unsual as I asserted? Where you there at Disneyland as the same time as me? And have you been at every large crowd I've experienced throughout my life so that you can authoritatively dismiss my obervation of a unusually large number of BBWs and BHMs at Disneyland last week?

Of course not.

This is what I find so tiring about Dimensions. Ever wonder why there are so many lurkers? Why should I or anyone else share a personal experience when to do so, is to invite snarkiness and sarcasm?

Does anyone really think that Conrad created Dimensions Magazine, this website, and this forum in particular to trick unsuspecting FAs into sharing personal experiences so that they can be treated rudely? If you do, I strongly suggest that you pull your head out of your bottom and actually read the posts he's made. It's just the opposite! Conrad has done all of this from the goodness of his heart (and wallet) precisely so that FAs and BBWs can have a place of their own, safe from the cruelty of fat-haters.

And yet Blackjack and many of the high-post-count regulars continue to undermine the very values of this website and this forum in particular.

I've been a member of Dimensions online from the very beginning, circa 1994 and this self-hating culture of bullying each other was as true then as it is now. If your goal is to get more people to join the discussion, open up, and share then you've failed miserably.

Honestly, it's times like this that makes me wonder why Conrad even bothers anymore.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 1, 2011)

ImSoDead said:


> @Blackjack...



Call it self-hate or whatever, but I also doubt that this kind of locker-room talk is what this site is for:



ImSoDead said:


> Just got back from Disneyland and wow! I was shocked at the number of BBWs, SSBBW, and BHMs there. *Shapes and sizes for all types of admirers*! Coincidence or maybe something else? But at any rate *a real buffet for the eyes *of FAs and FFAs.



and from what I understand, many women would prefer not to be treated like such eye candy. Maybe it's my young whippersnapper insensitivity or whatever, but I find this kind of talk to be disrespectful and objectifying.

I'm not dismissing your observation, I'm noting that it seems fairly logical that where there are more people, there will be more people who are _x_ (where x is fat, short, tall, whatever). Sorry that my pointing out that a particular category in a population will have approximately the same proportion regardless of sample size is apparently undermining the values of this website. I wasn't aware that Dimensions hated common sense and mathematics.

I'm sorry that my sarcasm at pointing out the obvious has left you so butthurt, but it's your histrionics here more than anything else that makes me wonder not why Conrad bothers but why you would continually return to a community that you seem to have found unpleasant and bullying for almost two decades.


----------



## penguin (Jul 1, 2011)

ImSoDead said:


> This is what I find so tiring about Dimensions. Ever wonder why there are so many lurkers? Why should I or anyone else share a personal experience when to do so, is to invite snarkiness and sarcasm?



Welcome to the internet, where the official language is snark. From my own not so professional studies*, I've worked out that in any given forum, only about 5% of members are heavily active. The vast majority will lurk, and it doesn't matter what type of forum it is or how heavy or light the sarcasm and snark levels are. 

*I was very sick and very bored so I checked post counts by members of a very active yahoo group I was in. Those findings (from what I remember, it was years ago) were that a small percentage of the community were responsible for the vast majority of of posts. Some people lurk, some people join in. Don't blame others for your fear of words on a screen.

To get back on topic, I'm not at all surprised there's fat people in theme parks. If I could afford to go, I'd be taking my daughter to them.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 1, 2011)

ImSoDead said:


> I also sat in the front and the lap bar came down on me, quite uncomfortably. Perhaps it was the luck of the draw. Oh well.



I wonder if part of it has to do with the fact that we communicated to the ride worker about our concerns, and she maybe did something different for my cousin or gave her a special instruction? I'm not sure. But even I'm at least your size and didn't find it uncomfortable - maybe we are just shaped differently, who knows.

I just don't want to discourage other fat people from going because they think they won't be able to fit, when in reality that might not be an issue. Communication with the people working the rides really did seem helpful - they deal with lots of different bodies every day, and all kinds of particular needs.


----------



## anneblithe (Jul 2, 2011)

I've never been to Disneyland, but I love Disney World for the generosity of their seating on most rides.


----------



## mel (Jul 3, 2011)

Disneyland/Disneyworld is extremely size friendly. Scooters for rent, lots of places to sit and rest. Rides (about 98% that we can ride) and all the staff I encountered were very friendly and helpful. 

The only other thing they need is a moving walkway


----------



## Caine (Jul 3, 2011)

Well I can definately verify all claims here seeing as how I WORK at the Disneyland park lol, alot of attractions just don't do well with plussized folks. but still, Autopia (the car one in Disneyland) has some room in it.


----------



## mel (Jul 3, 2011)

mel said:


> Disneyland/Disneyworld is extremely size friendly. Scooters for rent, lots of places to sit and rest. Rides (about 98% that we can ride) and all the staff I encountered were very friendly and helpful.
> 
> The only other thing they need is a moving walkway



Edit.. I can only speak to Disneyworld in Orlando. Never been to Disneyland in CA


----------



## natepogue (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> and from what I understand, many women would prefer not to be treated like such eye candy. Maybe it's my young whippersnapper insensitivity or whatever, but I find this kind of talk to be disrespectful and objectifying.
> 
> .



Where there are eyes, there will be eyes looking at eye candy. If women prefer not to be treated like eye candy, they should stop being so damn good to look at.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Jul 10, 2011)

I had no idea Disneyland had size-friendly rides. I've been avoiding it (and most theme parks) because I thought they didn't.
I haven't been there since I was a kid, so it would be nice to go sometime soon. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 10, 2011)

natepogue said:


> Where there are eyes, there will be eyes looking at eye candy. If women prefer not to be treated like eye candy, they should stop being so damn good to look at.



"If you don't like being a victim, then stop teasing me with your attractive self because I have no self-control."


----------



## None (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> "If you don't like being a victim, then stop teasing me with your attractive self because I have no self-control."



She was asking to be looked at dressed like that.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 12, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Call it self-hate or whatever, but I also doubt that this kind of locker-room talk is what this site is for:
> 
> and from what I understand, many women would prefer not to be treated like such eye candy. Maybe it's my young whippersnapper insensitivity or whatever, but I find this kind of talk to be disrespectful and objectifying.



Locker room talk? Objectification? This is Dimensions isn't it? 
I don't think the Op's post was filled with locker room talk or disrespectful and objectifying. It seemed innocuous enough to me and the post seems to adhere to the forum rules for the FA/FFA board. There are countless examples of "locker room talk" all over Dimensions and just as many objectifying comments. Such as...

_On top of that, you're an awesome person and HOT. AS. FUCK. OMG.
I miss her beautiful ass!
SIT ON ME NAKED.
In the event that you require the use of a boner, I am more than willing to lend my services.
DAT ASS. Holy shit. Hot as hell.
I fail to understand why this is not currently located on my chest or face.
You're doing too much talking and not enough sitting on me naked.
THESE WOMEN IS HOT
Welcome to my spank bank. Thank you for making your deposit!_

Now THAT'S terrific objectifying locker room talk! I make no judgement whether it is disrespectful. It might be argued that most (but not all) of the comments are to paysite women (not that it should matter), but it is still "locker room talk" whether it is solicited or not. It's the perfect example of what Dimensions is filled with from top to big bottom.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 12, 2011)

vardon_grip said:


> Locker room talk? Objectification? This is Dimensions isn't it?
> I don't think the Op's post was filled with locker room talk or disrespectful and objectifying. It seemed innocuous enough to me and the post seems to adhere to the forum rules for the FA/FFA board. There are countless examples of "locker room talk" all over Dimensions and just as many objectifying comments. Such as...
> 
> _On top of that, you're an awesome person and HOT. AS. FUCK. OMG.
> ...



You sure put in a lot of effort to go find quotes that are pretty clearly intended to be over-the-top for laughs. But thanks for pointing out that I comment on pictures and stuff.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 12, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> You sure put in a lot of effort to go find quotes that are pretty clearly intended to be over-the-top for laughs. But thanks for pointing out that I comment on pictures and stuff.



It took no effort at all to find all those quotes. There were a lot of them. 
You say it was played for laughs. It could be as you say and it could be there's a lot of truth in the "comedy" and maybe people read those comments and just see locker room talk and objectification. You were the one who talked about Dimensions being no place for locker room talk and objectification. I said that Dimensions is filled with it and cited examples. 
Jokes aside, are the comments locker room talk or not? Are the comments objectifying or not? I think they are, but I make no judgement on the comments themselves.

To the OP: Whether it be at Disneyland, Target or wherever, people of size have always been hiding in plain site. Maybe a developing awareness has allowed us the confidence to see and be seen.


----------



## Adrian (Jul 13, 2011)

I discovered that back in the early 1970s. Disneyland is a great place to watch young women... regardless of size. Usually, very large shopping centers/malls are great places in the spring and summer.


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2011)

I didn't find the OP offensive, just factual. And I'm glad he included FFAs in his comments.


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2011)

vardon_grip said:


> _ SIT ON ME NAKED.
> In the event that you require the use of a boner, I am more than willing to lend my services.
> I fail to understand why this is not currently located on my chest or face.
> You're doing too much talking and not enough sitting on me naked.
> Welcome to my spank bank. Thank you for making your deposit!_



Eww, gross. 

I wouldn't have known all of those were your pearls, Blackjack, if you hadn't outed yourself.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 13, 2011)

Jes said:


> Eww, gross.
> 
> I wouldn't have known all of those were your pearls, Blackjack, if you hadn't outed yourself.



I'm sorry that you have an unresolved issue with me four years after I did I don't even know what, but this is hardly the time or place to flaunt your grudge.


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I'm sorry that you have an unresolved issue with me four years after I did I don't even know what, but this is hardly the time or place to flaunt your grudge.



oh good lord. I don't have a grudge. You are, and I hope this doesn't sound worse than I mean it (b/c I don't mean it badly), not important enough for me to hold a grudge over. Know what I mean? You're just not. I'm sure you're a fine person, whether I like you or not, or whether I even know you! But an opinion I held over something I witnessed YEARS ago (and still remember, though hardly dwell on) isn't still on my mind every second of the day. I've experienced things I've liked far less and mentally registered more, and gotten over those, too!

But I found those statements creepy and gross, and much more 'locker room'-y than anything the OP wrote (and I thought it was important to weigh in and support the FAs/FFAs on this board). And I assumed they were penned by a variety of people, and only figured out it was all you when you owned them!

So, that's all I was trying to express. If you feel targeted, you have my deepest apologies and I do sincerely acknowledge and thank you for your apology to me in your post. No harm done!!


Ultimately, the OP's post is a good one, b/c so many people realize that yes, fat people have a place at Disney and can, like AnnMarie said, fit into the rides, and travel the park on foot or scooter.


----------



## natepogue (Jul 29, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> "If you don't like being a victim, then stop teasing me with your attractive self because I have no self-control."



How is looking at someone you find attractive even comparable to a victim of sexual assault or any victim in general? Youre way over the top dude. And other people have identified you as a hypocrite so you look pretty bad at this point. Weird people..


----------



## khrestel (Oct 25, 2011)

A friend of mine got home from a month long trip to the US for the first time in her life. I saw her yesterday and she commented "USA was a lot thinner than I thought... except for Disneyland."


----------

